
TheInfosec types concerned over strange NordVPN app traffic - jerezzprime
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/26/nordvpn_strange_traffic_domains/
======
badrabbit
So,whats the story here?

Did ya know Chrome makes random DNS requests at startup too? At first I
thought it was thread or dll injection by malware or a bad extension. Turns
out they're just making sure it gets nxdomain instead of a redirect to an isp
sponsored parked page.

Either way,it looks funny but it isn't bad. It wouldn't be too difficult to
see the logic behind the app generating this traffic I'd think.

